
Interview with Lucidchart Founders - cartagenam4
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2013/02/lucidchart/
======
bhanks
It is interesting to see what people are working on after they leave Google.

------
cartagenam4
Nice to see a substitute for the pricey Visio

~~~
dmgrow
Thanks! The price point definitely helps pull away customers from Visio. It is
pretty common for us to see a customer get rid of 10 Visio licenses and buy
100+ Lucidchart licenses in its place.

More often than not though, it's the other features -- realtime collaboration,
integration with platforms like Google Apps/Drive, and general ease of use --
that seals the deal vs. Visio.

